# Brasil Carioca odds 27-29 Jan



## A_Skywalker (Jan 27, 2009)

Americano RJ v Duque de Caxias RJ
 27/01/2009 21:30 GMT
  1.65 3.40 4.50  All Bets (27) 
Resende RJ v Cabofriense RJ
 28/01/2009 18:00 GMT
  2.25 3.25 2.70  All Bets (29) 
Volta Redonda RJ v Boavista RJ
 28/01/2009 18:00 GMT
  1.70 3.30 4.30  All Bets (29) 
Tigres v Vasco Da Gama RJ
 28/01/2009 21:30 GMT
  4.50 3.40 1.65  All Bets (29) 
Fluminense v Madureira
 28/01/2009 23:59 GMT
  1.444 3.80 6.00  All Bets (13) 
Bangu v Flamengo RJ
 29/01/2009 18:30 GMT
  6.00 3.80 1.444  All Bets (29) 
Friburguense RJ v Mesquita RJ
 29/01/2009 18:30 GMT
  1.80 3.30 3.80  All Bets (30) 
Botafogo RJ v Macae Esporte RJ
 29/01/2009 20:45 GMT
  1.30 4.20 8.50  All Bets (29)


----------



## danyy (Jan 27, 2009)

Bet on Palmeiras to Lose or draw as i said in other topic.Nobody is playing very seriously here.All teams are "becoming experts"/ just practising and tryin to get the right formula for the team.Besides Plameiras have match for Copa Libertadores soon and they should prepare and rest.Such odds as 5+ for draw and 11 for away win are dream.It will be foolish not to be tried with small cash of course.
The match will be played in the incomin night so u dont have much time.


----------

